# James Begg on the U.S. Constitution



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 23, 2020)

[T]he revolt in America, which, with all its justice and advantages, was also connected with a complete exclusion of all acknowledgment of God from the new constitution. 

_The Scotsman_, 13 July 1880.

Reactions: Like 5 | Amen 1 | Sad 1


----------



## bookslover (Apr 26, 2020)

Somewhat related: Samuel Johnson believed that the colonists had no right to rebel against Britain, and was not impressed with their cries of "no taxation without representation." In fact, he wrote an answering pamphlet called "Taxation No Tyranny."

He also believed that at least some of the colonists were hypocrites: "Why do we hear the loudest yelps for freedom from the drivers of Negros?"

Of course, Johnson was a High Tory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew35 (Apr 26, 2020)

bookslover said:


> Somewhat related: Samuel Johnson believed that the colonists had no right to rebel against Britain, and was not impressed with their cries of "no taxation without representation." In fact, he wrote an answering pamphlet called "Taxation No Tyranny."
> 
> He also believed that at least some of the colonists were hypocrites: "Why do we hear the loudest yelps for freedom from the drivers of Negros?"
> 
> Of course, Johnson was a High Tory.


I've always been a big Johnson fan. And I don't, ah... disagree with his views here. Necessarily... 

"God save the Qu--"...

OK, I'll stop.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 26, 2020)

Andrew35 said:


> "God save the Qu--"...


This New Zealander can finish the sentence and be constitutionally correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------

